# Petr's kitchen knives.



## Petr (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello everybody! my name is Peter, I'm from Russia . I like to make kitchen knives, I have already shown some of my work, so as not to breed a lot of topics, I will exhibit them in one place. 

.........................................................................................................................................................................................................

I want to show you another Japanese-style work. It will be interesting to hear your opinion. Blade from n690 Hrc 62. The size of the blade is 220mmh52mm. The reduction of 0.05 mm. The slopes are asymmetric . The right descent has a concave lens at 2/3, a convex lens at 1/3. The left descent has a very weakly expressed concave-convex lens. The handle is made of snakewood and Melchior.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 23, 2020)

Very nice work!


----------



## IsoJ (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 23, 2020)

Looks very nice!


----------



## banzai_burrito (Apr 23, 2020)

That's a damn gorgeous handle and knife!


----------



## Petr (Apr 24, 2020)

Petti 150mm, steel R6M5 . My son did.


----------



## roughrider (May 9, 2020)

Nice work. The handles look fantastic.


----------



## Petr (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi guys! I recently finished a small knife in the Japanese style. Steel N690 , 190x40x2,7 Hrc 63 , s-grind on both sides. The handle is stabilized Karelian birch.


----------



## Petr (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi! I want to show you my next work. Nakiri: steel N690 200x55x2. 3 mm. Hrc 62, asymmetric descents, left lens, right s-grind, handle, stabilized Karelian birch.


----------



## Petr (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi! Chief, steel n690, 220x48x2. 5, s-grind, handle stabilized walnut


----------



## Petr (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello. Kitchen knife 190x60. Steel ELMAX hrc 62 TCO, cryo. Melchior bolster, the handle is a stable maple cap.


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 5, 2021)

_Very_ nice Petr! Lovely, clean, designs .

The fit on some of your handles I find particularly impressive too. What shape tangs do you use?


----------



## Petr (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey! Shank shape is approximate in the figure


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 5, 2021)

Really nice work! I like your logo too.


----------



## Penan (Apr 5, 2021)

Really nice knives , good work!


----------



## Petr (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi! Kitchen knife. Steel ELMAX, hrc 62 TCO, cryo, 190x55x2. 4 mm, bolster nickel silver, handle stabilized maple cap, g10, end-to-end installation on the screed.


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 9, 2021)

Very clean work with beautiful handles. How do you get the coloring on the maple? Are you using a type of stain?


----------



## Petr (Apr 9, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> How do you get the coloring on the maple?


Hi! The dye is added to the stabilizing composition.


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 9, 2021)

I’m really glad I asked. I wouldn’t have thought of doing that. I understand you can use the liquid for stabilizing wood over and over? If you add dye to it you would limit its use I suppose? It sure gives the wood a nice look though.


----------



## Petr (Apr 9, 2021)

gregfisk said:


> If you add dye to it you would limit its use I suppose?



Two-component impregnating compound: resin and hardener. Immediate impregnation is prepared before use, activation is by heating. If you need to paint, then dye is added.


----------



## camperman (May 24, 2021)

Excellent knives Peter. Really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (May 24, 2021)

Wonderful craftsmanship Petr....You have my admiration.


----------



## Petr (May 26, 2021)

Thank you guys, good to hear.


----------



## matchplay18 (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice work you really gave this some thought


----------



## Petr (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi! ELMAX Hrc 64, 220x55x1.7, nickel silver, stabilized Karelian birch.


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 11, 2021)

Just really beautiful work you do.


----------



## Chips (Nov 12, 2021)

Stunning. Your attention to detail in the handles is remarkable!


----------



## Petr (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi! Blade 220x60 Hrc 64 k390 & 95x18, timascus, carbon composite.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 23, 2021)

Hey Petr,

Great material combo 
Like the handle material a lot!


----------



## Petr (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi! Fillet knife ELMAX 210x28, slopes combined 0.1-0.2, carbon fiber, stabilized wood.


----------



## Petr (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi! At the recent blade show in Moscow, a pair of my knives entered the top three winners in two nominations.


----------



## Petr (Feb 16, 2022)

Hi! 















Elmax, titanium, stabilized vavonna.


----------



## Petr (Feb 16, 2022)

C125V, titanium, stabilized Karelian birch.


----------



## gregfisk (Feb 16, 2022)

Very impressive Petr!


----------

